# Gutes Tool zum Prüfen von Festplatten!



## Sebaz (24. August 2002)

Tachen,

kennt einer von euch ein gutes Tool, mit dem man einen ausführlichen Test seiner Festplatte machen kann??? Wäre cool...

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Freaky (24. August 2002)

ja 

welche platte willst du den prüfen ???
jeder hersteller hat seine eigenen hd tools

freaky


----------



## Dat_T (27. August 2002)

Maxtor hat ein gutes...aber mit fällt der Name nicht ein! :-(


[edit]
Wer suchet der findet:

http://www.maxtor.com/en/support/downloads/index.htm

Eines der Tools müßte es sein :-D

[/edit]


----------



## NIC140903 (7. September 2002)

also falls du nur so sachen wie oberflächenanalyse oder so machen willst kann ich dir norton system works empfehlen, die programme in dem package sind ziemlich schnell und effektiv - is aber leider nich ganz billig


----------

